

Big government does not need to be reinvented, but eliminated - billderose
http://sabazio.blogspot.com/2014/01/big-government-does-not-need-to-be.html

======
techsupporter
"Rather big government needs to be eliminated. Full stop. And the
entrepreneurs in the private sector need to be unleashed."

When the entrepreneurs in the private sector choose not to tackle problems
that aren't "sexy" or "novel" or "profitable," what then? When those capable
businesses choose not to serve a particular segment of the population because
those folks are "difficult" or "expensive" or "not sufficiently numerous,"
what then? The problem is that in a government bound[1] by equal protection,
it must, in all reality, be at least equally available to all people. Skipping
this step is a luxury afforded to private enterprise.

I can understand why no one wants to be a federal government employee these
days. They are constantly demeaned as being leeches on society, as being
incompetent, and used as political footballs. It's no wonder that government,
at any level, can't attract talent. This is a bad thing, in my opinion, as it
prevents the efficient functioning of a system that does have a role in a
country of 300+ million people. The exact contours of that role have been in
debate for approximately the last 230 years or so, but the essential question
of whether or not a government should exist has rarely been in doubt. Instead
of drowning it in a bathtub, how about making our government be worth a damn?

1 - Carping about whether or not the U.S. government adheres to the
Constitution can be inserted here.

------
jborica
As bad as first semester philosophy majors can be with oversimplifying
problems with governance, they hold no candle to the silicon valley
libertarianpreneurs such as this. This is a Fox News rant filtered for a
wealthier audience.

~~~
leggo2m
But we just need to 'unleash' all the awesome private sector entrepreneurs who
are successfully tackling the problem of the lack of affordable healthcare for
millions of Americans.

Oh wait, there are no private sector entrepreneurs who succeeded in solving
that problem? It must be because of all the 'big gubmint' and their
regulations.

How does this trash make it into my HN feed?

------
mcgain
"Anyone who has worked for a true startup knows that the most "agile" form of
software development environment is a small group of private sector engineers
with a vision and a desire to create a product that will make them all
fabulously wealthy. It is only in such an environment that all members of the
team work long hours with a common purpose, jumping into the breach to address
any and all problems without regard for immediate compensation or
consideration of "who's responsibility it is." The private startup company is
the only truly "agile" development environment."

Agile != Working long hours. It is also perfectly possible to be 'agile' in
small teams within a larger organization.

------
res0nat0r
> It describes how the federal government, after the epic failure of the
> healthcare.gov rollout, is reviewing how it manages high-tech projects.

FYI: The reforms enacted by the ACA does not consist solely of the
healthcare.gov website, it is a small portion of a _much_ larger picture. So I
wouldn't paint ObamaCare as a epic failure just because the website was having
issues the first few months of it's rollout.

~~~
xname
The quoted sentence says "the epic failure of the healthcare.gov rollout". It
did not "paint ObamaCare as a epic failure just because the website was having
issues the first few months of it's rollout".

However, I do agree the healthcare.gov website is just a small portion of a
much larger picture, so we can also expect an epic epic epic ... epic failure
of the "much larger" whatever.

